# Chromium gentoo crash suddenly

## REmaxer

Hi...

When i use chromium to see video on youtube , after some minutes it crash and i forced to restart my pc......

In Firefox it don't happen....but chromium is better than firefox and i wanna use it instead firefox...

So have you a solution for it...?

----------

## cach0rr0

The latest ~arch release of flash, and the one just before it,  have been dodgy as all hell for me too in Chromium, though i dont get the crashes like you do. 

And like you, it all functions perfectly well under Firefox, using the same version of flash 

i dont have a great answer, but my plan is to do what I always do with this sort of thing: sync again in about a week, see if there's a new version of flash or chromium, pray that fixes it, if not I use firefox when i desperately need flash.

----------

## davidm

I'm having a problem too where upon opening Chromium I get the dreaded "Aww, snap!" page.  Every other page does this as well including the internal settings pages.  Trying to disable extensions via 'chromium --disable-extensions'  or starting in incognito mode with 'chromium --incognito' brings no change.  I also tried moving the .config/chromium directory in case it was a matter of a profile conflict.  

It did it with the version from a couple days back as well.  I'm not sure what is going on but I suspect it might have something to do with waiting 6 months between upgrading my system.  Suggestions welcome.  On ~x86.  Up to date as of last night.

----------

